# Nosie



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

Live in a niebor hood were I can have 6 chickens no roster. But they cant be loud I have 3 and they are very nosiey. Is there any thing I can do about the nosie.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i bet they are no noisier than the local dogs.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Plants will help muffle the sounds.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have found that some breeds are just noisier than others. My Rhode Island Reds just cluck and cluck for no real reason, at least to me.

When I had two golden comet hybrids, I believe they were leghorn/RIR crosses and both of them NEVER SHUT UP. They drove us nuts. They also weren't very big and were carted off by hawks.

They could be clucking because they perceive a threat, either from the sky or a dog etc. Mine know my cat, but they still act like she's going to eat them when she walks through the yard.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

My smallest chicken, a bantam faverolle, is the loudest of all my birds. lol Not much you can do about it.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

All my bantams are the loud ones before I got bantams my my standard rooster crow at break if dawn and dusk and he is loud never heard one louder. Now I got the bantie he crows all day and made the rooster crow all day. He is annoying when your inside doing whatever now windows or doors herring like he's at the door lol the banie will crow if you leave the porch every half an hour or so but if none of neighbors complain don't worry abou unless you have buttholes of neighbors well sorry for the long post


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

all animals / pets make some degree of noise. i quite like the sound of my hens, it very relaxing. i would much rather hear that than the constant howling of a dog.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I love the sound of my animals. I'm lucky, I live in the county. I do have on neighbor that would complain but he has a hearing aid so I'm good! Everyone else loves the critters. My rooster Blackie, he has a set of lungs on him. I can some times here him almost a mile away!


----------

